# Just what I love to see on a home inspection..



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I have seen entire jobs that could use a sticky like that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I love showing up and there's a Stop Work Order on the door because some other trade didn't get a permit.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

chicken steve said:


>


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## baxtergk (Aug 22, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I love showing up and there's a Stop Work Order on the door because some other trade didn't get a permit.


Actually, I've never run into this kind of situation. So if it's stop-worked for mechanical issues, does this mean all the other non-mech trades have to honor the stop too?


----------



## OSSElectric (Sep 28, 2015)

This isn't from a home inspection, but I did find it in the floor of a government data center


----------

